# Bored in the stand



## Pabowhunter92 (Jan 21, 2008)

I find myself sitting in the stand for hours on end and as a younger hunter i find it hard to sit still for so long with nothing to do. I was wondering what other, more seasoned hunters do to pass the time.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

When you start feeling yourself getting bored do this....imagine that B&C buck with the heavily palmated antlers, 25 inch mains, 14 inch G2's, and double drops sneaking through the woods getting closer and closer to your stand. Now imagine your sleeping, reading a book, texting, or something else other than hunting. Now imagine him going by without you ever knowing it, or worse yet, catching a glimpse of you turning the page, or shifting your weight, or chuckling at the funny text your buddy sent you. He boogers out, never to be seen again by you, and than you catch wind that he fell to a gun hunter. Or even worse yet, you manage to get a shot off, but he wildly jumps the string because he was alerted to "somethings" presence when he saw you turn the book page, and you lose him.

Works for me.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

It is hard for me to to get bored. I watch nature the birds squirrels I just enjoy being out there.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

usually im on stand for only a couple hours, then we do drives, which i'm not a big fan of, but eh its alright. when i do sit on stand and get bored i watch nature, think, text(i dont have to look at the buttons to text, so im good that way), or talk to my dad or friends on the radios.


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

I love being out in the deer stand with all of God's creation. Besides it is a good time to spend away from the world of stress and away from my "leash" (cell phone).


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Sodsucker said:



> I love being out in the deer stand with all of God's creation. Besides it is a good time to spend away from the world of stress and away from my "leash" (cell phone).


Amen to that! That is why I love hunting and fishing. You can get away from it all and the phone!

:beer: :thumb:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i still take my phone with me. im a playa n need it incase some h*es wanna hook up. .

of course i tell them no until after the hunt.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Get video poker or some sort of hand held game with no volume.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

Plan for my next week of stress when I get outta the stand!! move the stand! if your bored, your in the wrong location, and need more action


----------



## Pabowhunter92 (Jan 21, 2008)

hunter121390 said:


> i still take my phone with me. im a playa n need it incase some h*es wanna hook up. .
> 
> of course i tell them no until after the hunt.


Do you actually see deer or do you just go into the stand to mess around. A deer isnt going to come within 50 yards of a dude whos texting or talking to his woman


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

Add me to one that just enjoys the hell out of being out there and watching nature. Always got some birds or ***** or if I'm lucky, deer around.

Will also take a small new testament book I have. No way you'll catch me with a cell or any video games. I go to get away from that stuff.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

surprised a playa has enough time to bowhunt...wow


----------



## TheProffesional (Feb 11, 2007)

texting dont make u a playa there buddy


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

Pabowhunter92 said:


> hunter121390 said:
> 
> 
> > i still take my phone with me. im a playa n need it incase some h*es wanna hook up. .
> ...


I was just kidding. I usually don't text when I'm hunting. Usually the phone stays in my pack or pocket.


----------



## Pabowhunter92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Yea phones are always good to have incase you break your leg comin out of the stand.


----------



## traveler33 (Feb 8, 2008)

You have be in the right state of mind to sit in a stand. If you relax and take in all that mother nature has, you'll see more deer and be a better hunter. you have be prepared to sit both mentally and physically so TURN OFF THE CELL, get there early and stay late. It will surely pay off.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Sitting in the stand is my time to relax. I have thought of more things while sitting in a stand then I could in years of daily life. It is a great time to think of what is going on in your life, think of friends, what you are going to do, come up with some goals. When I walk out of my stand I am in a different state of mind, if that makes sense. I turn a switch when I walk out there. I go from busy busy to nothing! It is awsome! I'm not going to lie I have my phone on me, but that is mainly for accidents.

I have been busted in my ground blind eating, and reading a mag! :eyeroll: I was sitting in it from sun up to sun down, and needed some downtime from watching trees and leaves! That will never happen again though!

Stand = time to unwind. Period! Until the big one walks out of course!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

whitehorse said:


> Plan for my next week of stress when I get outta the stand!! move the stand! if your bored, your in the wrong location, and need more action


If your lookin for more action you should maybe put down the bow and take up dove hunting, or skeet.
Bowhunting isnt an "action" type of hunting. Its days and days of "inaction" punctuated by moments of extreme heart rates and adrenaline rushes.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Amen


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

When I'm on the stand the cell phone goes OFF (no disruptions). As for getting bored even when the deer are absent there is so much other to watch out there. If you can't watch squirrels, birds, and chipmunks, then you're not in the woods


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Man what I would do to be sitting in a tree stand right now................ When I get bored I wittle wood sometimes and think of new moves to put on the girls or what I "should have done differently"!!!!


----------



## wolf (Jan 6, 2008)

When you get older and have children and not much quiet time to yourself it gets easier to sit in a stand for long periods.If you have the land set up two stands sit on one then stalk to the other or sometimes when its cold we rotate to each others stand at a given time.Say 9oam I leave mine and you leave yours and walk to mine.Then meet for lunch at 11:00am.This warms the feet and you might push a deer.You could read or play a hand held game but a big buck appears out of no were I want to be ready.Going to church will help in sitting still for long periods of time.Wolf


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Try STILLHUNTING on the ground.


----------



## cuz1455 (Apr 8, 2008)

i have to argue the point when anyone says that you will not see any deer if you have your cell phone on texting or talking on it. last season i was on the phone with my girlfriend three different times. (i answered because we have one month old twins at the time). anyway, i have deer come with in 20 yards three time when i was on the phone. they were not shooters, but they came right in all the time i was on the phone.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

I normally think of exotic encounters with famous supermodels. like anna kournikova and me stranded on a beach and having to reproduce our own colony of kournikovalettes. but everytime i drift off like this something seems to knock my binoculars off my lap and they fall to the ground.


----------



## Murdock1960 (Mar 7, 2005)

Put some bait out :lol:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

When I'm bored in the stand, I just get down and still hunt. I just hate being bored on my butt. If there's a deer every couple hours, I'm usually good. Or if there's a red squirrel that's on the tree branch 3 feet to my right, knawing on the branch, complpetely unaware that I'm there I can stay sitting for a while.

That being said, I don't spend much time in the stand. :lol:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Triple B said:


> I normally think of exotic encounters with famous supermodels. like anna kournikova and me stranded on a beach and having to reproduce our own colony of kournikovalettes. but everytime i drift off like this something seems to knock my binoculars off my lap and they fall to the ground.


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

That's why you should put the lanyard on.


----------



## Murdock1960 (Mar 7, 2005)

Is that whats it called now."Driffting OFF" :eyeroll:


----------



## AlpineArcher24 (Mar 1, 2008)

I usually just think of what i'd do if that big buck came walkin so when the opportunity comes a knockin it will just be instinctive.


----------

